# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος - Πειραιάς

## Asterias

Νομός:  Αττική  
Πόλη: Αθήνα  
Διεύθυνση: Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους, Φρεαττύς, 185 36  
T.K.: 185 37  
Τηλέφωνο: 210-4516264  
Fax: 210-4516822  



Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος ιδρύθηκε το 1949 και από το 1971 στεγάζεται στο κτήριο της Μαρίνας Ζέας, στη Φρεαττύδα, στον Πειραιά. Είναι νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου, σωματείο κοινωφελές, μη κερδοσκοπικό. Είναι το μεγαλύτερο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος και παρουσιάζει την δημιουργία, ιστορία και εξέλιξη του Ναυτικού των Ελλήνων από την προϊστορική εποχή ως τις μέρες μας. 

Σκοποί του Μουσείου είναι η αναζήτηση, περισυλλογή, συγκέντρωση, συντήτρηση, διαφύλαξη και έκθεση των αντικειμένων που έχουν σχέση με την επίδοση των Ελλήνων στα θαλάσσια έργα από τους προϊστορικούς χρόνους μέχρι σήμερα. Στους σκοπούς του περιλαμβάνεται ακόμα η μελέτη και τεκμηρίωση της ναυτικής μας κληρονομιάς και γενικά η καλλιέργεια της αγάπης των νέων για τη θάλασσα, γεγονός που εκπληρώνει την παιδαγωγική αποστολή του Μουσείου. 

Στος 10 μεγάλες αίθουσες που έχουν συνολική επιφάνεια περίπου 1850 τ.μ. παρουσιάζεται με ανάγλυφο τρόπο η ναυτική πορεία του ελληνισμού μέσα στους αιώνες. Στην πρώτη στεγάζεται η Ναυτική Πινακοθήκη, με έργα των σημαντικότερων θαλασσογράφων του 19ου και 20ου αιώνα (Προσαλέντη-Βολανάκη-Χατζή κ.ά.). 

Στη συνέχεια παρουσιάζεται η ναυτική δραστηριότητα των Ελλήνων στην προϊστορία, στην αρχαιότητα, στη βυζαντινή και μεταβυζαντινή περίοδο ως το τέλος του 18ου αιώνα, στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους και από τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο έως τις μέρες μας. Παράλληλα, δίνεται έμφαση στη μετάβαση από την ιστιοφόρο ναυτιλία στην ατμοπλοΐα. Οι τελευταίες εκθεσιακές ενότητες αφορούν την ιστορία και εξέλιξη του εμπορικού ναυτικού. 

Στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος υπάρχει επίσης μία μεγάλη συλλογή χαρτών του Ελληνικού αλλά και του παγκόσμιου χώρου από τον 16ο έως τον 19ο αιώνα. Εδώ λειτουργεί και η μοναδική ναυτική βιβλιοθήκη με περισσότερους από 10.000 τόμους βιβλίων και περιοδικών, οργανωμένη με το σύστημα Dewey. Η βιβλιοθήκη είναι ανοικτή στο κοινό. Δέχεται και εξυπηρετεί πάνω από 2000 ερευνητές και μαθητές το χρόνο. 

Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος είναι μέλος της Διεθνούς ΄Ενωσης Ναυτικών Μουσείων (ICMM), και συμμετέχει ενεργά σε εθνικά και παγκόσμια συνέδρια καθώς και σε εθνικές και διεθνείς εκθέσεις δανείζοντας υλικό του.  

Είσοδος:
Γενική είσοδος 1,50 €
Μειωμένο εισιτήριο 1.00 €  


Ώρες Λειτουργίας:
Καθημερινά :09.00 - 14.00 Δευτέρα, 
Κυριακή κλειστά
Σάββατο 09.00-13.30  



_Πηγή:http://gr.greece-museums.com/museum/26/_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*TΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ* συνέχισης της λειτουργίας του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος στον Πειραιά επισημαίνει ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος της πόλης σε επιστολή του προς τους υπουργούς Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, και Πολιτισμού, Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη. 

Ο ΕΣΠ κρούει τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου για το ενδεχόμενο να κλείσει το Μουσείο λόγω αδυναμίας κάλυψης των εξόδων του. Ζητεί από τους δύο υπουργούς να παρέμβουν ώστε να παραμείνει ανοικτό. Όπως υπογραμμίζει ο ΕΣΠ το Μουσείο «αυτή τη στιγμή αποτελεί το μοναδικό πολιτιστικό πόλο έλξης επισκεπτών στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας, που είναι ο Πειραιάς».

*H επιστολή* 

«Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, με την πολύπλευρη δραστηριότητα που ανέπτυξε, έχει τονώσει όχι μόνο την πολιτιστική, αλλά και την οικονομική ζωή της πόλης, λόγω της αύξησης της εμπορικής κίνησης στα καταστήματα (εστιατόρια, καφετέριες, τουριστικά είδη, τυπογραφεία κ.ά.) που γειτνιάζουν με αυτό», αναφέρει ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος προς τους δύο υπουργούς και προσθέτει:

«Προς μεγάλη μας λύπη ενημερωθήκαμε από τους υπεύθυνους του Ναυτικού Μουσείου ότι κινδυνεύει να κλείσει, λόγω αδυναμίας κάλυψης των λειτουργικών του εξόδων και έχει προβεί σε έγγραφη κοινοποίηση στους δέκα υπαλλήλους που απασχολεί προειδοποίηση καταγγελίας της σύμβασης εργασίας τους», ενώ υπογραμμίζει:

«Παραφράζοντας τη γνωστή ρύση, επιθυμούμε να επισημάνουμε πως «οι πόλεις που αγνοούν το παρελθόν τους δεν έχουν μέλλον». Είναι λοιπόν μεγάλη η αναγκαιότητα να στηρίξουμε τη συνέχιση της λειτουργίας του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος, καθώς για μεγάλο μέρος της εμπορικής κοινότητας του Πειραιά είναι και ζήτημα οικονομικής επιβίωσης», και καταλήγει:

«Ως Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Πειραιώς που ποικιλοτρόπως έχει ωφεληθεί από την ύπαρξη και δράση του Μουσείου, σας απευθύνουμε έκκληση να σταματήσετε την τόσο δυσάρεστη και επονείδιστη, για τη χώρα ολόκληρη, εξέλιξη». 

*Λειτουργεί από το 1949*

Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος (Ν.Μ.Ε.) ιδρύθηκε το 1949 και έκτοτε λειτουργεί αδιάλειπτα στον Πειραιά. Η έδρα του βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Ζέας και στο κτήριό του, συγκεκριμένα στην είσοδό του, έχει ενσωματωθεί μεγάλο τμήμα των Κονώνειων Τειχών που προστάτευαν το λιμάνι κατά την αρχαιότητα.

Στις εννέα αίθουσές του εκτίθενται περί τα 2.500 εκθέματα, ταξινομημένα θεματικά και χρονολογικά, παρουσιάζοντας με ζωντάνια την εκατό και πλέον αιώνων ναυτική ιστορία και παράδοση των Ελλήνων. 

Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος είναι το μεγαλύτερο στο είδος του στην χώρα ολόκληρη και το ένα από τα δύο μουσεία της πόλης του Πειραιά. Το δεύτερο είναι το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Πειραιώς, που εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια είναι κλειστό, λόγω ανακαίνισης. Δηλαδή, το Ν.Μ.Ε. είναι το μοναδικό εν ενεργεία μουσειακό ίδρυμα της πόλης του Πειραιά.

Στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος έχουν διοργανωθεί εθνικά και διεθνή συνέδρια, σημαντικές εκθέσεις για τη ναυτική ιστορία της χώρας μας και των λαών της Μεσογείου, είναι σημείο αναφοράς όλων των τουριστών, Ελλήνων και ξένων που επισκέπτονται την πόλη του Πειραιά, ενώ καθημερινά ξεναγούνται στις αίθουσές του μαθητές όλων των εκπαιδευτικών βαθμίδων.
Πηγή: *Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
*Δευτέρα, 2 Απριλίου 2007

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδας:
http://www.hmm.gr/

Περγραφή της σελίδας μέσα από τον χαιρετισμό του Προέδρου του Μουσείου, για την έναρξη λειτουργίας της σελίδας:
Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος σας καλοσωρίζει στην ιστοσελίδα του η οποία δημιουργήθηκε στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος ΠΛΟΥΣ της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας. Μέσα από αυτή έχετε την δυνατότητα να περιηγηθείτε εικονικά στις αίθουσες, να γνωρίσετε την ναυτική μας ιστορία μέσα από 2500 εκθέματα , να ενημερωθείτε για τα εκπαιδευτικά μας προγράμματα , να μάθετε τις νέες μας δραστηριότητες και εκδόσεις .

Το Μουσείο συνεχίζει τις προσπάθειες διάσωσης και προβολής της ναυτικής μας κληρονομιάς παρουσιάζοντας μέσα από τις συλλογές του την θαλασσινή πορεία του έθνους που διαρκεί για περισσότερο από 100 αιώνες . Η παρουσίαση του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ως παράγοντα ισχύος που διαφυλάττει την ανεξαρτησία του θαλάσσιου και νησιωτικού μας χώρου καθώς και η προβολή της Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας μας ως κύριου ζωτικού, οικονομικού, πολιτιστικού και τουριστικού παράγοντα αποτελούν τους κύριους στόχους του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος, το οποίο με την διοργάνωση εκθέσεων, την αποστολή εκθεμάτων του σε εκθέσεις του εξωτερικού, την έκδοση του τριμηνιαίου περιοδικού «Περίπλους Ναυτικής Ιστορίας», την συμμετοχή σε εθνικά και διεθνή συνέδρια συγκαταλέγεται στην πρώτη σειρά πολιτιστικών ιδρυμάτων του τόπου μας και χαίρει διεθνούς υπόληψης. 

Παράλληλα ο μεγάλος αριθμός των μελών του έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την ευρεία αναγνώριση του Μουσείου από την κοινωνία και την καταξίωσή του ως χώρου μάθησης και ψυχαγωγίας . Οι καθημερινές ξεναγήσεις και τα εκπαιδευτικά του προγράμματα (ας σημειωθεί ότι τον προηγούμενο χρόνο περισσότερα από 14.000 παιδιά επισκέφθηκαν το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος ) επιβεβαιώνουν την σύγχρονη μουσειολογική αντίληψη που θέλει να είναι τα μουσεία κινητήριες δυνάμεις πολιτισμού και ζωντανοί οργανισμοί στην υπηρεσία του κοινωνικού συνόλου. Η δημιουργία της ιστοσελίδας αυτής πιστεύουμε ότι θα συνεισφέρει ουσιαστικά σε αυτό. Είναι σημαντικό σε αυτή τη χώρα που από παντού αγναντεύουμε θάλασσα, όσοι έχουν σχέση και αναγνωρίζουν την τεράστια συμβολή της στην αναγέννηση και μετέπειτα επιβίωση του ελληνικού γένους, να γνωρίσουν την ναυτική μας ιστορία, να γίνουν μέλη του Ναυτικού Μουσείου και να λάβουν μέρος στις δραστηριότητές του.

----------


## Mad_k

Ντροπή πάντως η χώρα θα έπρεπε να είχε ένα μουσείο αντάξιο της ιστορίας της και όχι αυτό.... :Mad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

 Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος, όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και εφέτος οργανώνει χριστουγεννιάτικη αγορά (Bazaar), τα εγκαίνια της οποίας θα γίνουν το *Σάββατο, 1 Δεκεμβρίου* και* ώρα 11:30* στην αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων του ΝΜΕ .

Στη χριστουγεννιάτικη αγορά οι επισκέπτες και φίλοι του Μουσείου θα έχουν την ευκαρία να βρουν σε χαμηλές τιμές εκδόσεις του ΝΜΕ, είδη δώρων και γραφείου, καθώς και ένα αριθμό πινάκων αξιόλογων σύγχρονων ζωγράφων, που έχουν προσφερθεί για την ενίσχυσή του Μουσείου. Παράλληλα θα πραγματοποιηθεί λαχειοφόρος αγορά με πολλά δώρα.

Θα είναι ιδιαίτερη χαρά να βρεθείτε κοντά μας την ημέρα της γιορτής να ανταλλάξουμε ευχές σε μια ζεστή χριστουγεννιάτικη ατμόσφαιρα με καφέ, τσάϊ και παραδοσιακά γλυκίσματα.

Η Χριστουγεννιάτικη Αγορά (Bazaar) θα είναι ανοιχτή σε ώρες και μέρες ωραρίου του Μουσείου (Τρίτη –Σάββατο, 09:00 – 14:00 και Κυριακή 9:30-14:00). 
Δ/νση: Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους, Φρεατίδα, Πειραιάς
Tηλέφωνα: 210 4516264, 4286959. Είσοδος ελεύθερη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Χριστουγεννιάτικη εκδήλωση*

Το Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος για τέταρτη συνεχόμενη χρονιά διοργανώνει την *Χριστουγεννιάτικη εκδήλωσή* του που θα πραγματοποιηθεί το *Σάββατο, 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2008, από τις 10:30 έως τις 15:00*, στην αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων του Μουσείου, στην Μαρίνα Ζέας, πλατεία Φρεατίδος, στον Πειραιά. Κατά την διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα με τα μέλη και τους φίλους του Μουσείου, να ανταλλάξουμε Χριστουγεννιάτικες ευχές ενώ θα προσφερθούν εδέσματα, καφές και τσάι.

Επίσης θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα *εγκαίνια της Χριστουγεννιάτικης Αγοράς (Bazaar)*, διοργάνωση του πωλητηρίου του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος, όπου θα βρείτε όμορφα δώρα σε πολύ προσιτές τιμές για τους φίλους και τους αγαπημένους σας. Πολύ προσιτές τιμές θα υπάρξουν για εταιρικά δώρα. Προσφορές θα βρείτε και σε εκδόσεις του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος καθώς και σε βιβλία άλλων εκδοτικών οίκων με θέμα την ναυτική ιστορία και παράδοση, θαλασσινά διηγήματα και μυθιστορήματα, υποβρύχιες έρευνες, κ.ά. (από 2 έως 15 ευρώ).

*Η Χριστουγεννιάτικη Αγορά θα διαρκέσει μέχρι την Τετάρτη, 7 Ιανουαρίου 2009, από Τρίτη έως Σάββατο, 09:00 – 15:00 και Κυριακές 09:30 – 14:00, εκτός από τις μέρες αργιών.*

 Από τις *αρχές Δεκεμβρίου έως και τις 19 Φεβρουαρίου 2009* μπορείτε να αγοράσετε στην τιμή των 5 ευρώ κλήρους για την *λαχειοφόρο αγορά* του νέου έτους. Θα κληρωθούν ελαιογραφίες γνωστών σύγχρονων θαλασσογράφων, όπως της Λιναρδάκη, Ντεμίτη, Πρόβου – Κωνσταντίνου, Πιπερόπουλου, Τζαμουράνη κ.ά., καθώς και δύο πενθήμερα παραμονής για δύο ζευγάρια στην βίλα Γαλάζιο στο γραφικό Μπατσί της ¶νδρου. Η κλήρωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις *19 Φεβρουαρίου 2009 και ώρα 12:00* στην αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων του Ν.Μ.Ε.  και οι τυχεροί θα ανακοινωθούν στον «Περίπλου Ναυτικής Ιστορίας» και θα ενημερωθούν τηλεφωνικά.

*Στην χριστουγεννιάτικη εκδήλωση θα παρουσιαστούν και οι νέες εκδόσεις του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος:*

*1.*   Πολυτελές *ημερολόγιο* σε μορφή πυραμίδας για το έτος *2009*. Το θέμα του ημερολογίου είναι η περίφημη *συλλογή Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση* του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος. Πρόκειται για αντικείμενα τέχνης που κοσμούσαν την διάσημη θαλαμηγό «Χριστίνα» καθώς και δώρα πλούσιων Αράβων επιχειρηματιών στον Ωνάση (κοκκάλινα ομοιώματα πλοίων, ναυτικά όργανα, όπλα και πίνακες φαλαινοθηρίας, αραβικά περίτεχνα μαχαίρια και πιστόλια, τραπέζια – χάρτες με ημιπολύτιμους λίθους, κ.ά).

*Επιμέλεια έκδοσης: Χαράλαμπος Τορτορέλης*
*Καλλιτεχνική επιμέλεια: Ελένη Τάτση*
*Εκτύπωση: Ι. Ν. ΠΑΛΛΗΣ ΑΕΒΕ*

*2.* *«H.M. Submarine Perseus, Ψίθυροι από τον βυθό»*. Η συγκλονιστική ιστορία της πιο δύσκολης διαφυγής από βυθισμένο υποβρύχιο εν καιρώ πολέμου έρχεται στο φως με τον εντοπισμό του ναυαγίου στο βυθό του Ιονίου.

*Έρευνα: Κώστας Θωκταρίδης
Συγγραφέας: Ρένα Γιατροπούλου, Ιστορικός
Εκτύπωση: ΤΥΠΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΗ Α.Ε.*

*3.  «Εχθρός εν Όψει». 2η επανέκδοση των αναμνήσεων του Ναυάρχου Ιωάννου Ν. Τούμπα* από τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Η πρώτη εξαντλημένη έκδοση πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1954. Πρόκειται για ένα σπάνιο πόνημα ενός από τους σημαντικότερους πρωταγωνιστές του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού και μετέπειτα Υπουργού Ναυτικών. Παρουσιάζονται τα πολεμικά γεγονότα του πολέμου καθώς και οι αφανείς ήρωες.

Η παρουσία σας στις εκδηλώσεις θα μας τιμήσει ιδιαίτερα και θα αποτελέσει σημαντική στήριξη στο έργο του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδος που, όπως γνωρίζετε, τα τελευταία χρόνια, αντιμετωπίζει σημαντικά προβλήματα υποχρηματοδότησης.
Πηγή: http://www.hmm.gr/

----------


## waterman

από την σημερινή Καθημερινή

----------


## Tsikalos

Μακάρι
Και αν δέσουν και μερικά πλοία γύρω του, όπως κανένα ιστορικό ποστάλι, θα είναι πολύ ολοκληρωμένο

----------


## SteliosK

naftiko_mouseio.jpg

Το  Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Ελλάδος θα εγκαινιάσει έκθεση ζωγραφικής με τίτλο  «Αρμύρα και Φως» την Τετάρτη 1η Οκτωβρίου 2014 και ώρα 19:00. Η έκθεση  τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού. Παρουσιάζονται  41 πίνακες, τους οποίους η ζωγράφος δώρησε στο Μουσείο. Βασικό γνώρισμα  της έκθεσης είναι τα θαλασσινά τοπία της Ελλάδας. Στα έργα  απεικονίζονται νησιωτικές και στεριανές ακτές, μικρές βάρκες αλλά και  μεγάλα, επιβλητικά πλοία, ναυπηγεία με γερανούς, λιμάνια και αποβάθρες  με αλυσίδες και κάβους. Η Μαρίνα Ζωγραφάκη περιγράφει με πιστότητα και  ακρίβεια τον κόσμο της θάλασσας ως τόπο αναψυχής και οπτικής απόλαυσης  αλλά και ως τόπο εργασίας και μόχθου, χώρο όπου εκτυλίσσεται η  περιπέτεια της ναυσιπλοΐας. Τα θέματα αποδίδονται με πλούσια χρωματική  κλίμακα που εκτείνεται από ποικίλες αποχρώσεις του μπλε έως θερμά,  έντονα χρώματα και με το λαμπρό, μεσογειακό φως που διαχέεται σε όλα τα  τοπία.  
Την  έκθεση συνοδεύει κατάλογος, που περιλαμβάνει χαιρετισμό του Υπουργού  Πολιτισμού κυρίου Κωνσταντίνου Τασούλα, πρόλογο της Προέδρου του  Μουσείου κυρίας Αναστασίας Αναγνωστοπούλου-Παλούμπη και εισαγωγικό  κείμενο του ιστορικού της τέχνης κυρίου Σωκράτη Λούπα.
Από την  αρχή της δράσεώς του και πάντοτε τα μέλη του Μουσείου και του  Διοικητικού του Συμβουλίου εργάζονται με μοναδικό κίνητρο την αγάπη για  τη θαλασσινή Ελλάδα και την ανάδειξη της πλούσιας ναυτικής της παράδοσης  και κληρονομιάς. Τα έσοδα από την πώληση των έργων θα διατεθούν για την  ενίσχυση των σκοπών και τη συνέχιση της λειτουργίας Μουσείου.
Ώρες λειτουργίας: Τρίτη έως Σάββατο 9:00 – 14:00
Πληροφορίες: τηλ: [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]2104516822, [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]2104516264
e-mail:   nme@ath.forthnet.gr ,   hellenicmaritimemuseum@gmail.com
Ναυτικόν Μουσείον της Ελλάδος, Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους, Μαρίνα Ζέας, Πειραιάς
 xartis_naftikou_mouseiou.jpg

κάντε κλικ στο χάρτη για μεγένθυση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χθες πέρασα απ' έξω από το μουσείο.
Όπως έγραψε κ ο φίλος Stefanos η κατάσταση του πυργίσκου του ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ είναι απογοητευτική,γραμένα συνθήματα κ εδώ κ χρόνια η αναμνηστική επιγραφή τσακισμένη.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι στις επιγραφές ονομάτων ιστορικών Α/Τ τύπου Hunt που είναι αναρτημένες εξωτερικά του μουσείου, έχουν προσθέσει κ αυτή του ΚΙΜΩΝ D42 ενός από τα "γερμανικά"  Fletcher με ελάχιστη υπηρεσία στο ΠΝ κ αυτή σε κατάσταση Β. Τι κ αν δεν ήταν ιστορικό καράβι,περίσσευε η επιγραφή "ας την βάλουμε" σου λέει...
Το από πολλά χρόνια ωράριο Τρίτη ως Σάββατο 9,00-14,00  εκτός αργιών (κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει  κ στο μουσείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας) είναι καθαρά δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό κ πρέπει να αλλάξει.Εντελώς αποτρεπτικό γιά την πλειονότητα των επισκεπτών αφού πρέπει να είσαι αργόσχολος ή αδειούχος ή κοπανατζής από την δουλειά σου γιά να τα επισκεφθείς.

----------

